

Ask HN: What are some good IT skill swapping websites? - MrBra

I have been looking for programming languages skill-swapping websites, but the only I could find is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skillswap.in&#x2F;.<p>I could not find any other alternative googling for that so I&#x27;m asking if you are aware of any other websites for that purpose?<p>Thanks
======
Errorcod3
skillswap.in is the only site I can find, next closest thing would be:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/](http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/)

Or try twitch, since streaming programming has been an up coming item.

~~~
MrBra
Thanks good idea on posting on Reddit.

